# Dolls and Doll Clothing Link



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Here is a link to Knitting Pattern Central and all the free doll and doll clothes patterns. There are many. Some of them are also on Ralvery.

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dolls_clothes.php

Enjoy!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great site. Thank you so much. Got it bookmarked.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

JoRae said:


> Great site. Thank you so much. Got it bookmarked.


You're welcome.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Bookmarked it, thank you.


----------

